# spam mails thru mls ?????



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

received this email today :


"From: agajohnson
Subject: we are so sorry to interrupt you 
Hi friend: we are so sorry to interrupt you ,but do you want to buy shoes or bags? now our shop have some Christian Louboutin shoes,UGG boots and some bags ,the quality is fine and the price is cheap ,if you like,you can come here to have a look.if this letter bring you some trouble and unhappy ,we feel sorry again. www.fendsell.com myLargescale.com http://www.mylargescale.com"




this is the source of the mail :

Received: from mail.vhost.expresstechsystems.net ([205.208.253.53]) by mail.sschaer.org 
with SMTP (xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx); 
Thu, 02 Apr 2009 10:09:24 +0200
Received: from host.mro-net.com [205.208.253.59] by mail.vhost.expresstechsystems.net with SMTP;
Thu, 2 Apr 2009 02:09:00 -0600
MIME-Version: 1.0
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Date: 2 Apr 2009 02:09:00 -0600
Subject: Message from agajohnson on myLargescale.com
Content-Type: text/html; charset=us-ascii
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable

From: agajohnson
Subject: we are so sorry to interrupt you 
size=3D1>Hi friend: we are so sorry to interrupt you ,but do you want to=
buy shoes or bags? now our shop have some Christian Louboutin shoes,UGG=
boots and some bags ,the quality is fine and the price is cheap ,if you=
like,you can come here to have a look.if this letter bring you some trouble=
and unhappy ,we feel sorry again. www.fendsell.com=0D=0A=0D=0A size=3D1>=0D=0AmyLargescale.com=0D=0Ahttp://www.mylargescale.com



check the subject ... "Message from agajohnson on myLargescale.com"
obviously this is a spammer with a chinese mail account. just wondering, how he knows about my membership here. anyone else received this email ?


shad, are you sure your servers are hacker-proof ??



i just xxxxx-ed out the version of my mail server for security reasons.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably a little past most mods bedtime ... but ... since I was here: 

The same fellow had started posting the same thing in every thread, starting at the top and working down .... all of those have now been removed....so someone's on top of it. I suspect the spammer used the same account he made to post to start sending private messages (after all, anyone can sign up here until they prove to be a problem, it's one of our more well liked features.... ) and most of us have those forwarded to our e-mail as well.... or at least an e-mail link available, with the address blind. 

So, he got to you before he got cut off ... but your info is probably safe. He didn't get to mine.... 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

...yep I just got the same email to my personal mailbox.

As it appears to have nothing like mylargescale.com in the headers is it safe to mark it as spam? I don't want to block any genuine MLS mail...


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Yes I would call it spam, Kevein Strong (east Broad Top) also agrees and has put a note up to ask Shad to lock him, as a 'spammer'. So any mail from him can be discarded, and it should also stop. 

Alas such people are a 'fact of life' on the internet, vigilance (thanks Kevin) is and I am quite sure, be continious for such things - there have been others; and I am quite sure there will be more!


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

yes if it comes thru on a "you are subscribed to this thread..." email from MLS then we don't want to mark that as spam of course....just the PMs that come from the spammers actual address. Sorry if this is obvious...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I received 3 this morning...........


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the email this morning.. 
exactly the same as sschaer described.. 

Scot


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

My guess is that he discovered the "send message" icon and started sending messages that way since we were deleting his posts to the forums as he was making them. Alas, we rank-and-file moderators cannot lock an account, we can only bring it to Shad's attention, so such abuse is bound to happen from time to time until Shad sees the note. One wouldn't think the return on investment by clicking and sending PMs to individuals one at a time would be remotely worth it, but at 2AM, I guess he's got time on his hands (or a little one who's teething, Ugh!) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, I got one this morning as well....


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Why yes, I would love to buy some of your shoes. That is the whole reason I signed in to MLS this morning (sideways smileyface) LOL


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, do _I_ feel stupid! I got my first and only spam thru this board this morning, and sent a question to 'Service' to see what was going on, _thinking that it might cause a problem for the site if I posted on the boards._ 
And here it is in broad daylight, so to speak.

I don't quite understand what, if anything, to do about it, so I'll just wait 'n see, I guess. I'm embarrassed that I went thru Service, though, as I expect they're busy enough.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I went to his website and used the "contact us" to leave him a really nice message. 

-Brian


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Engineercub on 04/02/2009 9:47 AM
Why yes, I would love to buy some of your shoes. That is the whole reason I signed in to MLS this morning (sideways smileyface) LOL 







Chuckle.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

2:00 AM "our" time was mid afternoon "his" time. 

I got the message twice this AM. 

I would really like to get him in a room with a sledge hammer, and a brick, just to find out how he feels about being a "gelding" when I leave.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

I did a number on one spammer ;..... 

Forwarded every junk-file that I had to him. Took me about a half hour to blast the lad. 

Don't know if it worked but made me feel good 


gg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

This guy with the shoes for sale seems to show up here periodically, and his posts are always deleted as soon as one of us sees him. Since all one really needs to register with MLS is a valid email address never before used here, and since free email addresses can be had from Google, MSN, Yahoo, etc., there really isn't an effective way to stop him permanently. 

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep I got one also. So looks like a lot of others did also. Maybe if he gets enough nasty grams he will quite. Later RJD


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I apologize that I didn't see this until now. It was visitors day at the twins' preschool and I was there most of the morning. I've taken care of this account. Unfortunately, there's not a whole lot we can do when a spammer decides to sit down and send emails and post in the forums. We have a lot of things in place to prevent automated postings and whatnot.. There are even more coming down the line soon, but when someone just like you or I sits down and posts and sends messages, there's not much we can do to stop it other than lock out accounts. Thanks to the moderators for thier diligence in knicking off his posts as he was putting them in. I'll look to see if there is anything else that I can do to at least slow someone like this down to a point that it's not worth their time.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi 

I also got his email this am and the one nice thing about the PC, is the "Delete Button" which I used. 

If we were getting flooded daily with spam generated off this site or especially sexually explicit language or photos, then that would be a big problem, but hitting the delete button once in a while doesn't bother me. I've got more important things to worry about. 

Randy


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Whatever you do, DON"T put in one of those things that ask you to find the letters in some jumbled up, badly distorted Jpegs that is supposed to be readable by humans but not machines. 

Some of those sites that have that "Type the letters you see in the picture above into the field below" anti spammer measures, 
It takes me 6 or 7 tries to guess the stupid letters. I finally had to just give up and quit using those sites. 

What gets me, is that sometimes that scheme to stop automated spammers, wipes out all the fields you filled in. You have to start all over. 

Of course, an automated spammer routine will fill all the fields back in, in a flash, but us poor humans have to re-type the whole darn page. What were the anti-spammer software writers thinking?


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Demographic marketing ? 
Why would he assume that Large Scalers wear shoes ? 

Andrew


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paradise on 04/02/2009 3:59 PM
Demographic marketing ? 
Why would he assume that Large Scalers wear shoes ? 

Andrew


Ya ever drop a live steamer on yer foot? We NEED steel toed shoes!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paradise on 04/02/2009 3:59 PM
Demographic marketing ? 
Why would he assume that Large Scalers wear shoes ? 

Andrew



Anyone else notice this happened after the surveys?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

...Anyone else notice this happened after the surveys?

Completely unrelated. We get these jokers fairly regularly. Usually they don't use PMs, which seems to me to be an unbelievably ineffective means of spamming, but perhaps they'll learn that it's more fun to be playing with trains... 

Later, 

K


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 04/02/2009 6:09 PM
Posted By Paradise on 04/02/2009 3:59 PM
Demographic marketing ? 
Why would he assume that Large Scalers wear shoes ? 

Andrew


Ya ever drop a live steamer on yer foot? We NEED steel toed shoes! 








Or a tad of coordination?


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Les on 04/03/2009 8:15 AM
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 04/02/2009 6:09 PM
Posted By Paradise on 04/02/2009 3:59 PM
Demographic marketing ? 
Why would he assume that Large Scalers wear shoes ? 

Andrew


Ya ever drop a live steamer on yer foot? We NEED steel toed shoes! 








Or a tad of coordination?















Or keeping your feet away from errant switches?


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

No prob Shad, guys in case anyone doesn't know, don't respond to this e-mail, just delete it or you might get more spam. I've had to delete e-mail accounts over things like this. It would be nice if we could turn spam off considering we pay our ISP for service, they don't need commercials to perpetuate their revenue lol. 

-Will


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It would be nice if we could turn spam off considering we pay our ISP for service, they don't need commercials to perpetuate their revenue 

MAAWG estimates that 85% of incoming mail is "abusive email", as of the second half of 2007. The sample size for the MAAWG's study was over 100 million mailboxes.[33][34][35]
Spamhaus estimates that 90% of incoming email traffic is spam in North America, Europe or Australasia.[36] By June 2008 96.5% of e-mail received by businesses was spam.[20] 

*Source* 


What I find amazing is that enough people must actually buy this crap to make it worthwhile for spammers to continue their obnoxious practices. Of course, it doesn't cost the anything to send spam once they've purchased the necessary tools, and they can send 100,000 per day for the same price as sending 10, so I guess they don't have to sell much to make a profit - especially if they're ripping people off in the first place. 
Legislation has proven ineffective, partly because spam crosses all geographic and political boundaries, and partly because Congress has it's head so far up the Direct Marketing Assn's butt as to make it impossible to pass any real legislation possessing any real teeth. It's not only costing business billions in an effort to deal with it, the resulting blacklists, spam filters, and other anti-spam measures are now intercepting a lot of valid email, making email itself less and less valuable as a real communications tool.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a different one today.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I got one that said if ya buy two left shoes , you get the two right ones for free.
Maybe Torby should look into that one.?


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 04/03/2009 3:27 PM
I got a different one today.









Cool. Wanna trade?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

For those not used to MLS Messaging, it's probably worth mentioning here that you should NOT use the MLS Private Message feature - or the MLS email feature - to send these bottom feeders a nastygram. Using either will reveal YOUR email address to the spammer, and you'll most likely end up on his address list. Then you'll probably be getting this stuff in your email constantly. 

Just a word of caution.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Les trade with Marty. He gets the good ones and he never knows the difference anyway







Latr RJD


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Or a tad of coordination? 

Hey Les, It's a hard habbit to break... after 26 as a jeweler my feet made many a catch! Uh I did learn to kick the redhots sideways.... a roll is better than a Splat! 

Subscribed spam gets noted as such at my home mailbox... 

Techies say it's better to NOT reply to spam, let's the crud know they got a live one......


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight is so smart, hes my herO.!!!! 
Dwight, you ever going to bring your livesteam creations to our Sept thing? We all would love to have you.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, you ever going to bring your livesteam creations to our Sept thing? We all would love to have you.
I'd love to Marty, but I'm still working for a living, and airlines don't get along with live steam locomotives. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 

Less than four years from now, I hope to retire. Once that happens, I'll have a lot more time to drive to these illustrious events, and you'll find me on your doorstep one day.


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Another, and much larger, website that I'm on has a minimum number of posts that one must make before being able to view members' profiles or send PMs and e-mails through the site. That seems to work fairly well.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

The only IP address listed (208.253.59) is out of La Guardia, and can be addressed by reporting (with full header information) to: 
[email protected] 


Registrant: 
Flightsafety International 
Marine Air Terminal, La Guardia 
Airport 
Flushing, NY 11371 
US 

Domain Name: FLIGHTSAFETY.COM


----------

